# Sticky  Tobacco tax CRS



## BigBuddha76

this lays out the tobacco tax proposal in laymans terms, instead of the legalese

spread it to as many smokers as you can


----------



## happy1

*Ipcpr*

I got an email from the RTDA or ICPCR advising to get on their website and re-email your no vote on more taxes I've sent mine again


----------



## louistogie

What does that mean?


----------



## happy1

louistogie said:


> What does that mean?


IF the taxes go up so does the cost to you :huh_oh: 
Read the thread about the tax increase


----------



## JohnR

Last I heard, it was probably going to be a while before they come up with a compromise bill. It will probably be a few more months before this goes anywhere, but you never really know. I thought it would have to be figured out by the end of the month due to the expiration of the current funding of SCHIP, but I heard congress will probably just pass a short term bill that funds SCHIP at the current level while they hash out the differences between the house and senate versions of the bill.


----------



## happy1

either way it sucks


----------



## louistogie

JohnRider said:


> Last I heard, it was probably going to be a while before they come up with a compromise bill. It will probably be a few more months before this goes anywhere, but you never really know. I thought it would have to be figured out by the end of the month due to the expiration of the current funding of SCHIP, but I heard congress will probably just pass a short term bill that funds SCHIP while they hash out the differences between the house and senate versions of the bill.


I see, well if any else had any more information let me know, thanks.


----------



## Cigar Diva

Follow The Money!


----------



## dajones

Thanks for the .pdf file. Quite helpful.



(The following icon is used just because it's there, yammering at me:

:kev


----------



## tyraaa

What was the information about tobacco tax . Please share me I want this type of information because I am also a smoker and smokes glass pipe.


----------



## CraigJS

This is also interesting..
http://www.tobaccofreekids.org/research/factsheets/pdf/0169.pdf

It deals with state taxes.


----------



## Arizona Dave

:cbThanks!:chk


----------



## PrimoPipez.com

I believe we shouldn't look at the company that makes the product.
It is the underage user who causes problems.


----------

